# Spheres of Influence: Rhiannon in jepardy OOC



## Tilmamir (May 19, 2005)

Players - lets use this area for discussion rather than the rogues gallery.
DJH - Tilmamir


----------



## Zachian (May 19, 2005)

What about the riding dog familiar and special abilities? Do you want me to just come up with something or just pick a normal familiar?

 I have a few ideas for the Haflings already.  I just wondered if there were any other backgrounds.  

 Should get Airith done today or tomorrow.  I edited(sp) a previous posting by the other 2 characters in the group.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 20, 2005)

Re: riding dog familiar 
I'll let that go - I'm interested to see what it will do in the city.
Special abilities:

```
Dog, riding (large collie?) 
HD:1 
HP: 13 
Init +2 
Spd 40, 
AC: 16, 
Abilities:
Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6

Full Attack bite +3, Dam 1d6+3, 
grapple +3, 
reach 5 feet
Qualities: low light vision, scent
SV: F+5, R+5, W+1 
Skills: Jump +8 (+4 is racial), Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +3, track +4

Confers 
 - Alertness Feat  (+4 spot, +2 Listen)
 - track +2
 - Survival +1
```
There are no other histories posted, or formalized either.  
Elves - landed, moved central/North into forest and tended groves.
Dwarves - landed, found some hills / mountains, did stuff dwarves do.
Humans - moved everywhere, Crusades I & II, took over barbarian lands.
Halflings - make it up, gain EXP in doing so, have fun.  Dan K will add it to the map when it is drawn.


----------



## Zachian (May 21, 2005)

Airith is posted.  I didn't know if a dog needed a saddle, bridle and the lot but I figured you needed something in order to ride an animal.  I will work on the Hafling history next.  My background has a town that will need to be added to the map.  Let me know if the background doesn't work and I will see what I can do to change it for the better.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 21, 2005)

looks good Zach - 
Just one more to go - Justin, if he is joining us.
the players I am planning on are
Dan K - Relsyn
Zach - Airith
Kathy - Inwe
Justin - ? ? ? ?


----------



## Tilmamir (May 23, 2005)

Justin will be coming soon - we have to give him time to move back to the beautiful North country. Well, actually he is about due west of me, but still in Canada.

Anyway, he will be joining soon.

Justin, K tells me you want to play barbarian.  In the history of this world, barbarians are the aboriginal people of the continent and not particularly well liked.  To choose a class that "goes with the enemy" of at least two crusades would be out of character with someone who is also a bard (high charisma).

I will let you play barbarian, but like the others, I need a good reason for the character to want to choose it. (it could be in secret)
e-mail me with details eventually. Get the character ready soon.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 23, 2005)

Tinuviel, stick with the badger.  As animal companion/familiars, they have some of the restraint of their partners. They are also trained. But, perhaps the badger has a particular hate of bears, as it was orphaned when a bear killed its mother and siblings.

Eh?


----------



## Zachian (May 24, 2005)

Any idea when we will get started?  Just curious, not trying to rush anyone.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 25, 2005)

We are waiting for Justing to get up and running.  He intends to be ready by June 1.

I will get some text in the game thread to get your character to Antioch.
DJH


----------



## Tilmamir (May 27, 2005)

Justin will not be joining us - but will be reading. Enjoy, Justin!
The final character, then is Airith, and his introduction to the game is posted / edited in the second post of the game thread.

From now on, we will play as play comes.
Your character sheets should be ready, and other than maintaining the character, I'll want to know about changes.

Feel free to expand histories as play evolves.

Feel free to add detail to the game. For example:
I may say "you enter the 20x30 foyer to the palace.  It is richly adorned with signs of wealth"
You respond "I look at the fabulous mirror on the wall, noticing the crystal chandelier reflects the light perfectly. The candy on the table looks inviting, so I take a piece and cheek it."


----------



## Gwaihir (May 31, 2005)

Tilmamir

Are you comfortable with only three players?

Nice touch listing the NPCs by the way. I've been meaning to compile a list for the PNP game.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2005)

Gwaihir said:
			
		

> Are you comfortable with only three players?




Three will be fine. Perhaps I will add a NPC *mute* dwarf fighter/*bard *with three fingers on his left hand, no charisma, but incredible strength and constitution. LOL
Actually, don't be surprised, this may be a fun challenge.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 1, 2005)

I will get the halfling stuff to you two eventually.  Been busy here in MN.  Should be able to check and post stuff every day/night.  Looking forward to the story.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool.
Kathy, Dan, and Zach, thanks for the work so far.
It looks great.
I am hoping that we can work together on creating an environment rich in detail.
So, feel free to add details to fill in rooms or scenes in towns or on the road. (colors, small items, "rabbit crosses the road" kind of stuff. 
Zach's post is exactly what I mean.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 3, 2005)

Should get a Halfling draft to the 2 of you by Tues.  Would be earlier but am in San Fran, CA on a mini vacation.  Will check the board periodically and respond when internet is available.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 3, 2005)

I love it! A mute bard! LOL!


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 6, 2005)

That's fine Zach.  I prefer it that way! 

I am just trying to get action moving.  If I am assuming too much, let me know. I will limit "imposing" actions on your characters as player chatter guides the story more. It's a balance we all will need to learn.  Right now - play it up as you have been doing!


Tinuviel - your turn.
FYI everyone - some of the posts in Tinuviel's name were mine. We are sharing a computer and I forgot to log out as K and in as me.  oops.
This goes for the post in "Story hour" a well.
DJH


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 6, 2005)

Prepare youselves for explaining your background to the group.  The history in your character sheets will be most of it, but make it lead up to the moment.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2005)

Who is Wrinkle?


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 7, 2005)

me djh
You will learn more soon.

OOC he is a mute bard/ fighter with good mime skills.
I though I would try it after all. Plus, he's a bruiser of a dwarf fighter. Just in case.

While I am being funny in his being there - the character is serious and will play along.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 8, 2005)

I like our group.  Good race mix and very unusual class mix.  Last group heavy fighter/healers, this group heavy magic.  How is the other group by the way?

O.K. I know I keep pushing the Halfling stuff back, so instead of setting a date I will get it to you when I get it to you.  I will get it done, fairly soon, and I do want to do it and possibly others, but finding the time is a little difficult right now.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 8, 2005)

Other group meets this weekend for the first time since you moved.
All the individuals are fine, as far as I know (Dave and Kimmie?)

Re: The halfling stuff. Whenever. It just adds to the info on the World of Rhiannon. It also may give leads to the DM's later. 

Hope things are well, all-be-it busy.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 8, 2005)

I updated the story hour again


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 8, 2005)

Zachian, 

Feel free to develop as u go. It doesn't need to be all thought out beforehand


DK


----------



## Zachian (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry guys and gal, I didn't notice the board had continued to the next "window" or I would have responded earlier.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 20, 2005)

oops - Airith and Relsyn both grabbed the rod within minutes of each other.
Did Airith mean he wanted the ... oh can it - I'll do this in character.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 20, 2005)

I wondered if that was going to happen. I didn't mean to steal it away from anyone, just thought it was more interesting than the other choices.  

The item left was a ring not a cloak.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 21, 2005)

Do not forget to update you character sheets with the Soverigns (PP), Crown (GP), and magic item.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 24, 2005)

*The Gem/Jewel for the Staff*

I just had a rather interesting thought.  Maybe the two of you (DK and DH) have been working together and the gem we found in the keep's chapel is the one our characters are looking for.  If this is true, it is pure evil.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 27, 2005)

DH and DK are working together creating and filling the world with interesting history and facts.

However, DH and DK are not working together on this.  DK has no idea where the gem is.

The sneeky DM says "not that easy.HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 28, 2005)

*I love it!*

You guys are awesome!  I love your posts.
DJH


----------



## Zachian (Jun 29, 2005)

I just though it would be evil to be looking for a gem that is eventually going to be hidden in a chapel.

Also Airith is putting in his 50gp a month for food, lodging, Smoke, and what not.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 30, 2005)

Evil of me? 

I guess if you knew the end location of the gem before going and finding it, it would be pretty mischevious. Ditto if it is there the whole time and you know you will not get it out.

 The keep is already hidden in this time period and the other game brought it back, 200 years in the future. Wow, my task of getting it hidden there after you found it - nearly impossible.

But, as I said before, that is not the gem. (whew)


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 6, 2005)

Z - great with the guard, just what I would have done, and the same information.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 6, 2005)

I aim to please.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 6, 2005)

A pity Dave and Steve can't be part of this...


----------



## Zachian (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea, I had the same though a while ago.  I think this would be something that both of them could get into and enjoy.  I know that Steve really wanted to be a part of this but wasn't sure about the whole internet thing.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 7, 2005)

To be honest, I think Dave would be indifferent to this sort of role play anyway, and with the new baby almost here (!) his world is going to be turned upside down. Sad about Steve though...


----------



## Zachian (Jul 10, 2005)

Just thought I would let you guys know that I have plans to be in the area the last weekend of August. I am coming out to visit friends and partake in our fantasy football draft but I am sure I will have some free time if you want to get together.  I am not sure when that free time will actually be though.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 11, 2005)

*repeat from the game thread*

Zach - we should be around that weekend (August 26-28 right?)


Kathy, Zach, and Dan, 
This is going great, in my opinion.  Remember a few things...
1) I am playing Wrinkle, but I play as a character who knows nothing. Therefore do not read into what he says or does as "Dan H's plan" as I am following in your train of thought.

2) If you want to attempt checks such as diplomacy, search, bluff, knowledge(____) you will need to let me know. It is ok if you do it on the game thread like this (color optional)...
 [sense motive check on this man]

3) I will describe what I feel is important, and obvious, to the characters. Add detail as you have been doing. I will add to the info as you look around. 

I still feel I am guiding too much. What do you think?


----------



## Zachian (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zachian*

I know that for myself I don't want to over step my bounds.  I like coming up with stuff but am not sure if that was what you or others had in mind.  Other times I am waiting for people to respond to what I have posted because it needs to be a group decision and it is hard to elaborate on anything when you just want everyone elses opinion.  

The other thing is that I am not sure where the story is going.  I don't want to add to much and have this go somewhere you didn't want it to go.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 12, 2005)

If you like the 'plot' to move faster, just say so, out of character.

Options for the game.
1) play and explore every detail of discussion (no DM assistance)
2) play most of the details
3) Mixture of explore and getting led through a plot.
4) Mostly led through a plot, but plaryers can throw in details and plot twists.
5) get led by the nose in a book like plot where you add the details (all DM)

I think level 2 is what we usually do at the table. Good for face to face contact, but plays long by post.

The section about "getting together," where each of you came to Antioch, played longer than I expected, but everyone kept improvising, so I did too. Part of this was getting used to Play by Post, and part was getting a feel for your characters. This section was probably at level 4 speed.

The section in "the Mitre Inn" seemed forced - in that I directed and led you all too much at a level 4. My only goals were to give introductions, give a goal of find the staff, give a little history on the Staff, and send you to Malta. I hoped we would have more character interaction with the introductions.

In the section we are in now, "travel to Malta," I am trying to get a feel for how much the group wants to have detail. I could have a caravan waiting, or go to the dock and I'll give you a boat. In the equivilent February time-frame, both would realistically be rare. You could just walk. In our other game, that happened a lot and it really did not matter to us what happened on the road.  

Right now, I am at about a "level 2" and the pace seems slow to me. I am throwing out what you see, and you add to it and I play along. 
_"I know that for myself I don't want to over step my bounds. I like coming up with stuff but am not sure if that was what you or others had in mind."_
A solution to this situation. I can tell you the goal, we all play how to do it.
For instance it should seem obvious the next step is to get to Malta. You can add anything to the details of the situation. 
The only problem I have had is, I am giving options that could pan out, and sometimes y'all close them a bit soon. The pale man might have had a caravan ready to go. Still might, if you had not closed the option so quickly. Oh wait, that gives me an idea... (OFF TO THE GAME THREAD...)


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 12, 2005)

See, I can still come up with stuff despite what you do - so keep on improvising.
Also, this should get the plot moving again, if you so choose to accept of course.
But,
You could still wait till dinnertime...
You could drug Wrinkle and put him on a boat...
You could head to the road right now and walk there....
You could invent a runaway horse crashing through the square which leads somewhere I don't know or expect...

It is all up to you


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 12, 2005)

I am comfortable with the pace and the presentation of this game with the following Caveat.

In my mind this is still preface. 
When we get to Malta, we probably need to "gather" what everyone is doing before it is acted out.


Example: You enter a room with an Orc and a pie.

Dan: I eat the pie
Z: I smash the orc in the face
K: I ask the Orc why he is not eating the pie.

All this should be gathered by the DM and the results described.

Dan , as you reach for the pie you get smashed in the head by Z club. The orc says to K the pie is peach, I no like Peach.  (or whatever.)


My 2 cp is that the DM is doing an outstaning job especially since none of us have ever tried this b4.

I like the detailed roleplay and character development we are getting, it differentiates it from the PNP game, which is more action & plot with a little roleplay and NO character development (yet?). At the same time, I'm not sure the pace of the PBP game would work well for PNP.

I LOL at the plot acceleration a post ago!


----------



## Zachian (Jul 13, 2005)

*My 2 cp*

I think the pace is O.K.  I will try and add more detail if that is what you are looking for in our posts DH.  There are just times when we have set up the scene and it seems there isn't any point to adding more.  I like how it is all working out right now.  Everyone seems pretty comfortable with everything.  I also like the role-play aspect of this.  It really forces you to stay in character.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 20, 2005)

*Most recent Spoiler*

Nice DH.  You have no idea how close I was to putting in something about Airith going on a murderous rampage killing everyone in sight.  It's nice to know I wasn't the only one thinking of adding something comical.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 21, 2005)

Z - the knife appears to be typical hunters knife. Ugly but useful - not really a fighting weapon but better than a fist. DJH


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 22, 2005)

Z- Three daggers, normal size and poor-ok quality. The cheap kind.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 26, 2005)

sorry all, Ive been busy at work on a big project.
I'll get some info to you soon. - Quick facts though

* Zane is from a minor family, but still on the rich / West side of town.
* He knows of the staffs (all of them) but has not seen any.
* Being a socialite is not his thing - the parties, dress-up, "coming out" for the girls, social standing stuff... all useless to him
* He does have friends among other families, people who put him up discretely
* As for the letter, he would love it if you would - Airith. He will give you info how to get it to her when DJH has time.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 26, 2005)

*PNP Game*

A quick update for Z on the PNP game

Last weekend we played the Rhiannon PNP game for the first time since you left.

As you may remember the party is back in time about 3000 years, During this session, they set out from Bastion to the north to recover the gift of the fallen angel. At bastion they met with a leader named Duren Waybright who answered several questions about Barbarian activity and advised them to go north to the Lion & lampost inn. This they did, encountering there a shady Elf named Gelgeled who claimed to have seen the angel fall to earht and offered to take them to Diel Mirakur near where the angel landed.

Upon arrival there they dined with the inner family of the Mirakur tribe including Elbereth. The group learned that the gift was a rock from the heavens and that it was for sale if they wanted it. After unsuccessfully bargaining for the stone, and repeatedly insulting and not bargaining in good faith (elves perspective) they group was poisoned by the Elves, robbed of thier best stuff and cast out into the woods.

Finding an unexpected ally (ok not really unexpected) in Elbereth, who was able to locate the rock within the compound and retrieve some of their stuff, the party is now planning how to 1)enter the compound, 2)get their stuff back, 3)Grab the rock & 4)escape with the loot & thier skins. 

D was not there. They had a baby--Adam-- that week.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 28, 2005)

I wish I could have been there.  Thanks for the update.  

I don't know if I will have a lot of free time when I visit the last weekend in August.  It seems more and more things keep coming up that the wife wants to do as well as the stuff I want to do.  If everyone is somewhat flexible maybe we can work something out.

By the way where is our infamous leader?  I was getting used to posts every day.  Not trying to rush you DH, just giving you a hard time.  I think the PBP group could use a quiet room to discuss ideas and come up with a strategy.  I am sure this will probably happen anyway.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 28, 2005)

Why don't one of you create a "chatting area" to do just that. 
I plan on using this area for the updates I want public.  I e-mail each of you for the private stuff.

But, It would be cool to have your forum to discuss strategy and the like.  I will not use it, but I hope you don't mind me looking on sometimes. Your discussion may spark a new idea on my part. 

Oh, and as for me being away - I've had quite a time getting a machine built to run a new product.  This week involved travelling to Holland ( Mi ) Monday through Wednesday to run parts and test the capability of the machine. Very busy...

From August 6 through 15, we will be on vacation in Ontario - in a tent. No posts from me, and a good time to do your discussing and planning without me.

DHJ


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 29, 2005)

Sending Waves of sympathy toward you for having to spend 9 days camping with a 3 year old. In a tent no less.

we will call you Job from now on, or masochist.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 1, 2005)

Samuel actually does quite well in a tent - did it last year and we had a great time.
I am looking forward to it!


DJH


----------



## Zachian (Aug 3, 2005)

*Non-player readers*

I guess there isn't anyone, other than use, reading this stuff. I thought our story is pretty good so far being the first time any of us have done this kind of thing before. I wonder if it is to hard to find in the lists of galleries? 

Hope all is well for all of you.

I just realized that Tinuviel hasn't posted on this board.  Does she know about it?


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 3, 2005)

*PNP UPDATE for Zachian*

Doesn't sound like we will be able to get together in August, so our gallant heroes, who have been reduced/elevated to sneaking into an elven stronghold, will have to sit tight til september.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 5, 2005)

Again, I will be on vaation next week - so I will not post or read anything.

Perhaps Zachian, Gwaihir, and Tinuviel can get an idea of how you want to proceed. Assume Wrinkle will follow your lead in this.  He will gather info at the Bards Guild and I will pass that along as the game continues later. (Tinuviel may or may not be on vacation as well)
Dan


----------



## Cantolin (Aug 9, 2005)

DAN,

THIS IS DAVID AND I AM NOW ABLE TO PLAY ON LINE.  I NOW HAVE DSL AND WOULD LIKE TO PLAY.  lET ME KNOW HOW TO ROLL UP A CHARACTER.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard Dave!  No need to shout though!


----------



## Zachian (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll asume that only DK and Dave are reading this right now since the others may be on vacation.  

Dave the character stuff is in the rules section, I think.  DH will have to work you in.  If you post a character idea and classes it is sure to help DH get you in a little quicker.

DK thanks for the updates on the group.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 12, 2005)

Zachian

I'll keep updating you, I have an idea for Marn that I am willing to share with you, but i don't want the rest to know until the proper time. Send me an email if you want to know and can keep a secret. We won't play in August, so the next time will be mid September.

DK


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 12, 2005)

*Character*

DL

The rules for rolling the character are the same we use for the PnP game. DH should give you some feedback on the type of character etc. let us know if you need help with the details.


----------



## Zachian (Aug 12, 2005)

I wouldn't mind knowing what you have in store for Marn.  Go ahead and e-mail me.  I won't tell anyone else.  The only place I could would be here or e-mail.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 14, 2005)

*da game*

I am back from vacation now - two days early. We had a great time at Awenda Provencial Park in Canada (Look in ontario map: Sarnia - west to Toronto - North to Barrie - look for a town Penatanguashine and Awenda park is just north of it)

We came back early because we were done doing the stuff we wanted to do. Samuel was GREAT, but definitely wanted attention and occupation. When you are four, the mind absorbs everything and does not need much down time.  Thue we all went to bed at 9:00p and woke up around 7:00a. He loved sleeping in the tent, and when I set it up here to dry it out, he wanted to sleep in it tonight.  What a trooper.


DAVID,
Roll up a character like DK suggested. All the rules of the face to face game apply.  We will have to talk about how to get your character in the game. It will not be easy at this point.  We need to talk (telephone) about this.

DJH


----------



## Zachian (Aug 15, 2005)

DH your e-mail was blank.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 22, 2005)

Zachian

I lost your new Email address. (Bad hard Drive) Send me an Email at home to respond to.


----------



## Zachian (Aug 22, 2005)

DK I will send an e-mail right after this post.

Where is Dave at?


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 24, 2005)

*Religious Titles*

DH

I'm not sure were on the same page with Church Hierarchy, I know a couple versions were floating around.  Here what I ahve

Patriarch....................Holy Father
Archbishop.................Monsignor........1 Archbishop for each Order, 1 for each major city/region, several "at large" serve the Patriarch
Bishop.......................Monsignor
High Priest.................Monsignor
Canon.......................Father..........a priest for something non-normal i.e. A  museum
Priest........................Father
Acolyte.....................Student


Additionally, we have (just) established that Lorekeeper is an additional honor bestowed upon destinguished members of St Macedones order. These folks don't neccesarily have the Loremaster PRC, but I assume many of Macedones priesthood do.


----------



## Zachian (Aug 25, 2005)

*This weekend*

I will be around this weekend but I don't know when I will be free to get together.  Friday I am busy all day, Saturday morning will probably be the best bet, and we are leaving Sunday.  I will send an e-mail with this info and also with my cell if you want to get in touch with me.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 25, 2005)

*Church Hierarchy*

DK

This is what I have been going by - and what I thought we agreed to, but I can see flaws in mine ...  

Church Hierarchy
Title Honorific
Patriarch “Holy Father”
Archbishop “Monsignor”
Cannon "Monsignor"
Bishop “Monsignor”
High Priest “Monsignor”
Priest “Father”
Acolyte “Student”
Monk "Brother"
Evangelist "Brother"

Can we agree to this?

Patriarch....................Holy Father
Archbishop.................Monsignor........1 Archbishop for each Order, 1 for each major city/region, several "at large" serve the Patriarch
Canon.......................Monsignor..........a priest for something non-normal i.e. A museum
Bishop.......................Monsignor
High Priest.................Monsignor
Priest........................Father
Acolyte.....................Student
Monk........................Brother
Evangelist..................Brother


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 1, 2005)

Sure  those work for me

I will be out until Tuesday. At Honda on Thursday, then off till Tuesday. Happy Holiday to all!


----------



## Zachian (Sep 9, 2005)

Call my character flighty will you.

Anyway I am a bit under the weather.  Will try and get a post out tomorrow.  Any news from Dave.  He sounded interested in his posts but haven't seen him since.


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 9, 2005)

Nothing personal, I'm not sure that Relsyn even thinks that.

Not a peep from Dave in a while. Apparently he wasn't as interested in playing as I thought. We play PNP in 8 days so I'll gauge him then.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 19, 2005)

*Pnp Update For Zachian*

So we finally got to play.

Randall and Callitheus snuck into the elven compound using warp wood and silence spells. They dispatched (killed) two gaurds but we overheard--silence expired-- by to more who they killed as well, but not before much shouting ensued. Trailan and Marn stayed in the woods, and escaped.

The got into the main house, let in by Elbereth, but the alarm was clearly raised. They used invisibility poitions and managaed to the drop on the gaurd of the treasure chamber. Retriving thier items, they went down the secret passage to the large chamber and retrieved the meteor, but took their time doing it and were found out. Elbereth had left by this time.

Sentenced to die by being dropped from a hippogriff, they were instead rescued by the rogue Gelgeled, who had switched places with the hippogriff rider, and who had also managed to retrieve the backpack with the meteor. Marne, Trailen and Elbereth hitched a ride with a passing dwarven caravan and eventually the whole group got back together at the Lion and the Lamppost inn. 

As the caravan got a day north of Bastion, they were ambushed by strange spiders, who had iron armor grafted onto their carapaces (sp?) during this attack, Knut, Marn & 4 dwarves died, many others were poisoned.

Returning to Salix, they were rewarded and sent to Antioch to be magicked home. Upon arriving home, they discovered a scroll sent to them 3000 years earlier by Marn as Patriarch, which you have seen (Modified slighty to include and new hook)

Now where does the party go from here?  Tilmamir?/Tinuviel? input appreciated.
Gwaihir


----------



## Zachian (Sep 20, 2005)

*Groups next move*

I thought of a couple of things for the group that I wished I could have been a part of.

One - Attack the Bugbears.  I know, I know, people could get hurt.  But if the group did enough damage all at once the Bugbears might disperse(sp) and then the town/keep/village wouldn't have to worry about it anymore.

Second -  Find out if they are really the chosen ones sent to find the keep.  Or is that what the going back in time was about.  This would require more work on the DM, but what's he good for anyway.  Haha.


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 23, 2005)

[Cryptic]The group was sent back in time for a purpose, we'll see if they pick up on it.[/Cryptic]


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 26, 2005)

*for Gwaihir - an the rest*

This was a bad weekend. After much reassurance of going through with the adoption, the birthmother decided to take the baby home and reconsider. We are on en emotional rollercoaster - the kind that makes you sick.

She still sends e-mails telling us the adoption will happen, but she is not sure when.

For the game: Why did se go back?
** Find the bones of Salix, Lost even 3000 years ago, and the sword. 
 - Marne, Archbishop of Selucia: 
 - Marne, Archbishop of Antioch:
 - Patriarch Dion II in Malta (Malta? why there instead of Antioch?)
 - Marne "put into place resources that may reinvigorate the church"..."remember this letter"
 . . . . see if this letter has other secret messages. Search the keep again. Anything change? 
 . . . . The meteor was forged into a sword in Alderweg. Is their a remnant of it?
 . . . . The picture in the keep (it is marne!) magicked somehow?
 . . . . Go to Arras - see what the letters to his family say.
 . . . . Go to Antioch - perhaps Marne left some sign of what he wanted us to do there. Resources too?
 . . . . What greater legacy did Keth Anar betray? Was he a "Keeper" of the secrets?
 . . . . Accord of Antioch must be repealed somehow. Again, what resources has Marne put into place for this?

** other ideas:
 - Second crusade did not kill off the evil - Randall is determined to rid his homeland of the evil present there. Salix died in the "Far North" which may be his home. Go there.
 - cleaning out the Bugbears is on Randalls list.
 - Ally Alderweg with Antioch and the church, especially the secret "keeper" society.


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 26, 2005)

D

Important stuff first

Sorry about the adoption thing, that sucks, I didn't think that was allowed? we will keep your situation in our prayers.


Game stuff

Decide what you would like to do next session, I can prep pretty much any of the ideas you list below.

Actually Dion II of Malta was a typo.  I can probably explain it, but lets either

a. suspend disbelief and edit the document
b. attribute it to DIONS old age senility setting in.

I'm planning on playing on the 8th at S&S house


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry - ive been a bit distracted...
DJH


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 27, 2005)

Quite Understandable--Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 5, 2005)

I have e-mailed each of you, but for those who may not have seen it yet.. 

Peter was born Sept 20, 2005. The birthmother is fine and went home normally. Peter a quiet five days in neonatal intensive care to be watched for a respitory problem that turned out to be nothing.

The birthmother asked for some time to be with the baby before giving him up for adoption.  We spent five days biting our fingernails, but she came through and gave us the baby last Wednesday (9/28/05)

Peter is now at our home, eating every two hours. Latest doctor visit today put him in the 75th % for height and weight. He looks great.

Perhaps being sleep-deprived will make me more creative again. Perhaps not having the stress of wondering if 'our baby' is really ours will help too.

Thanks for caring.
Dan and Cheryl


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 10, 2005)

*Pnp*

PNP update for Zachian:

After returning to the keep, the party tidys up a few loose ends then begins to consider the latter they received across the centuries from Marn. In it is a cryptic clue: "3 centuries of Silence looks to me and that roguish elf for aid." 

They go to Arras, where they meet Marns parents and see the letter he sent to them, which contains a further clue. "Silence and Stars lead to blessing" 

Unable to gain the knowledge they need about this or Elbereths Pheonix, they go to Antioch.
Here they discover that The Journals of St. Dismas_ forged_ was written by someone with the pen name of St. Silence around the time of Dion II. here they are joined by Marns little sister, Miriam. Looking on Dion IIs tomb they see two numbers in celestial 2 and 2. They also discover a guy name Vincent Gelgeled's tomb with a dwarven numeral 8 on it.

They rightly discern this to mean they need to look at the forged journal page 200, row 22, word 8 which is Armentor. With a little poking around, they discover that there is a guy name Anthony Armentor, who was an apprentice to Ioun Kirdir. When they see his grave, they note that it has an outstretched hand. The guide tells them that for many years tourists have placed coins in the hand for luck, but the church discourages that. The party places the Star Sapphire in the hand and the tomb door swings open to reveal a secret passage. The tour guide is stunned...

End of Session.


----------



## Zachian (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update.  I was curious what the gem was for when we got it.

I have a question for all of you about my posts.  I was wondering if anyone thought they were to long, boring, to much detail...etc?  You can be brutal, I take constructive critisims well.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 11, 2005)

*re: Airith posts*

Nope - not too long...

and Awesome!

Even though I knew what was going to happen, it had me on edge. I love it.

I will finish Inwe's experience, and then I think we are all on the same time in the story again.
Are you going to group up or keep separated?

DJH


----------



## Zachian (Oct 11, 2005)

*In Game Stuff*

I figured we would try and figure out our next move.  It would be nice to try and figure out where the staff is and maybe catch a lead as to where the gem may be.  I figure we should also report in with a message.  

DH you might want to think about what Airith may find in the journal he took.


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm looking for a lead. Once we have a lead or two, we should get back together.


----------



## Zachian (Oct 19, 2005)

*Gaming*

I think the all powerful DM should maybe get us all back on track.  I don't want to erk the all powerful DM but I think the group could maybe be working more towards finding the staff and gem and still have their own little missions besides.  It seems we have hit a dead end for finding the staff and are getting sucked into the game of Malta.  My 2 cents.

Everything is going fine here.  Sara is enjoying her job and I am looking.  So far we have built a deck and added a front porch railing.  Sara has been painting up a storm.  Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Zachian (Oct 20, 2005)

What does everyone think of my newest post?


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry, I've been vy busy at work and therefore vy distracted. I'll chime in in a bit.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 28, 2005)

RE: you latest post -

laughed out loud - coworkers looked at me strangely...

But - I incorporated it!
DJH


----------



## Zachian (Nov 2, 2005)

*This is not a complaint.*

I was just curious why posting has been a little slow.  Again I am not complaining, just wanted to know what people were up to.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry

Busy season at work and school is killing me. I'll post tonight.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 14, 2005)

*PnP For Zachian*

We played Saturday.

The group, now joined by Miriam, Marns sister, explored the crypt that lay below the secret door, in it they found a statue of Dion II and two chests with gems and Magic Items and a note from Marn offering them a new quest. (attached)

Emerging from the crypt the encountered several churchmen who wondered what was going on and got invited to dinner with the Bishop.

Upon having dinner, not with the bishop, but with the Archbishop, they left for home, having invited the Archbishop up (sort of) to see the Dragon pillar in the neighborhood.
After hosting the Archbishops visit, they went off searching for the Bugbear lair, and found it. Using his new found powers to wildshape, Randall attacked the lair, killing several Bugbears before noticing that Keth Anars demonic looking former apprentice had emerged from the lair and appeared to be searching for the sign of the disturbance.

End of Session. The next meeting is probably sometime in January. Though Steve & I mentioned that if we could find some time between Christmas & New Year it would be fun to play a few hours worth.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry Z,

On top of having a new baby (distracting in itself) work has been a bit crazy with a product launch. 

Kathy, I assume (well know really) is busy with class, homework, and her position as writer and editor (and technical assistant, and programmer, and researcher...) for the 'chimes' (Calvin College newspaper) The good news is her computer is working again.


----------



## Zachian (Nov 16, 2005)

That's O.K.  I have been a little distracted with job search stuff.  I feel like I have been writing my life story down on every form and not getting anywhere.  I have had a recent developement so hopefully that will turn into something.


----------



## Zachian (Nov 17, 2005)

I know it has been a long time coming but I finally got it down enough to show you the first draft for the Halfings.  Let me know what you think.  I am totally willing to change anything that may cause grief.

[h2]History[/h2]
Halflings are among the most adaptable race in the History of Rhiannon.  In the land of Eire, Halflings lived in small country towns keeping mostly to themselves.  They would trade with other races openly and offer any aid when asked.
	After the ships landed and the greater and lesser races came together, each race seemed to go their separate ways.  The Halfling race was the exception.  Instead of trying to carve out a new home for themselves, they helped the other races build towns and cities by filling areas of expertise vacant in each race.  For example, the Halflings that choose to go with the Dwarves did most of the farming.  And the ones that followed the Elves did most of the mining for ores.  Today Halflings continue to fill voids throughout the land looking for opportunities where ever they may be.

[h2]Culture[/h2]
	Halflings care little about power and fame.  They instead look to acquire wealth and the finer things in life.  They do not flaunt or show off their wealth with fancy clothes and jewels, but rather want to live a very comfortable life with a very nice home equipped with luxuries and the finer things in life.
	Halflings are not very combative by nature; few have the stamina to march all over the countryside or the strength to effectively swing a weapon.  During the Great War, Halflings were generally messengers, spies and scouts.  When Halflings were involved in combat they were usually archers, only resorting to hand to hand when absolutely necessary.
	Halflings of today worship Eli through their own saint, Andrew Stonethrower, even though the Halfling's request for Samuel to be appointed to Saint was rejected.  This was a soar spot between Halflings and the church but something the Halfling race has let go as the years pass.  They still worship Eli through Samuel but do so in privacy so as not to upset the church or others that might frown upon it.
        Halflings have some how been branded as tricksters and joke players.  Thruthfully it is the Gnomes that are the tricksters and jokers.  It is known that Halflings prefer the company of Gnomes to any other, which is why they have been labeled pranksters.  Halflings like Gnomes because they have a more easy going attitude and can appreciate the desire to have the finer things in life.  As far as attitude for work and various other things the Halfling people are most like Humans.  They can be determined, intelligent people with a work ethic like no other, they just also like to relax when the work is done.

[h2]Andrew Stonethrower[/h2]
	Andrew was one of the few Halflings to ever fight in the Great War.  He was an unusually strong Halfling with a very strong will and commitment for good.  He chose to serve Eli by becoming a holy fighter in his name.  He was a gifted fighter and had a magical aura about him.  The Halfling race wanted Andrew to become a saint after he took it upon himself to fend off the enemy while many villages and towns where making their way South trying to escape the lizard men.  Andrew used his sword and magic to slay many of the invading attackers and fended them off long enough for the people to safely make their way South.  He eventually took on more enemies than he could handle and was killed, but the Halflings will never forget his bravery and sacrifice.


----------



## Zachian (Nov 26, 2005)

DK I was wondering if you could answer a few questions for me.  I am currently working on creating my own world, I may steal a few of your ideas, and was wondering what you liked and disliked about the Rhiannon world.  If you don't have time I understand.  Anyone else is free to chime in their opinion as well.

Also any feedback about the Halfling history?


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 26, 2005)

Sure, Happy to answer any questions about pretty much anything, though it might have to be private if it treads on stuff to be discovered.

Rhiannon is based on three key ideas, and the world flowed from that:
1. Gestalt classes. Hence the lesser and greater races, I didn't want to gestalt all the NPCs, so the lesser races are there so I can computer generate a number of PCs,

2. I like the dynamic of a monotheistic church wielding considerable influence, much like the Roman Catholic Church in the 800-1200 range, but the nature of D&D clerics doesn't lend itself to Monotheism, so we have the worship the saints structure. Most of the names are New Testamentish--Antioch, Malta, Arras, Seluicia to reinforce this.

3. I knew that the pcs would be a step out of time, withthe backdrop of the war 400 years previously. So the history of the world was set up with that being pivotal.

I'm pretty comfortable with the world, with Dans help, it has become more developed than most worlds. One of my goals was to get lots of player input in constructing the world.

On thind I like about the way this worked out, is that the world is fairly rich. I know a bit about the Pontiff line and the kings line, Chronomancers, Religious festivals, Ancient elven clans, and strange arhitecture in Malta. Gives me a bit to draw on as we go forward. One of the things I haven't done as well as I'd like is give the impression that other stuff is going on outside the PCs vision. It is, and theyve seen some hints, -- Like the incursion of the Knights of Malta agianst the wolves and the evacution of Padmos, but theyve been largely isolated, and so have missed some of that. Some of this is also a casualty to playing only once a month. 

One thing I don't like is that the heroes are two much of paragons, this is because we have always assumed that the D&D heroes are comic bookish, and so roll 4d6 12 times  taking the best 6 scores. Doesn't really fit with the world.

The other thing I regret is that I had to scrap my orignal plotline. My plan was that the party stay for several months in Padmos-5 or 6 sessions, and establish that as a base before venturing out to create their own keep. They spent like 5 minutes there, dismissed the wolf problems as uninteresting and left for areas of the map I hadn't (still haven't) detailed. They are now starting back in on that (heavily modified) plotline again. I like giving the guys the opportunity to do as they please, perhaps If I was a better DM, I could shepherd better. 

My advice is to create a hook for your world (Gestalt in Rhiannons Case) and build the world around that. If you are actually gonna DM it, figure some way to keep the geography small until the characters are hihger level.

Theres a series of articles called Dungeoncraft from Old Dragon Mags. I think I have a PDF around somewhere. I'll look for it. If you follow these articles advice in creating a campaign, youll have a better world than I ever put together.

On the halfling history, I'm a bit nervous about the alternate saints thing, since being a saint is not like here on earth, where the church makes you a saint. In rhiannon, there is clearly a power involved in being a saint, outside of whether the church names you as such.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 28, 2005)

*Dan H adds...*

I love this world. By playing this PbP campaign 200 years before the play in person game, there is little chance of overlap (unless Dan K wishes it)

Like DK says, it is richer than any game I've played in, or tried to DM. There are so many possibilities! Of course, I helped build some of it, so my mind is full of images of Rhiannon. Malta especially.

[sblock] Being a bit unsure of the plot and overall themes DK is using, I am a bit restricted to a 'minor quest' in the bigger scheme of things, but it is clearly larger than it should have been.  

I will try to keep the 'staff game' moving along. Fear not, you are not actually being side-tracked, and The Game will actually be more than a plot distraction soon. [/sblock] 

In regard to DK's comment on the "geographically small" area, I disagree it has to be small. I like the ability to travel long distances, as long as there is one base to return to. DK locked us into Alderweg by offering a keep, a town, and responsibility there.
Bonus ideas:
- If road travel is relatively safe, a two week trip passes a lot of game time much the same as if you went 'a half days walk' from a base town. 
- When playing once a month, the pc's can actually keep time with the players.
- The added dimension of weather comes in more. Seasons especially.
- Local problems in a small area still exist. But instead of focusing on 'The inkeeper and the farmer' feuding, it is regions, or towns, (church vs king), invaders...
- Dan K, you did keep the region small (south of the mountains) Alderweg became the base and we stayed there except for trips out. We always return there though. Of course, we threw you for a loop. 

DK, as far as giving a sense of other things happening, all it would take is 
'as you travel from Alderweg to Antioch, you notice a caravan travelling in millitary ranks, off in the distance. Looking closer, it appears to be Knights of Malta traveling to Arras...'
or
'A messanger is running around Antioch, going from building to building. he stops you and informs you that Bishop ___ just died in Cappurnium. Pray to Eli for a quick replacement!" ...


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 29, 2005)

The world can and should be very large. However, if you initially restrict PCs to a small geographic area, you have to design less initially. This was my intent. I intended for the group to spend several sessions in Padmos, so I could more design Antioch more specifically. This did not happen.

The downside of this IMHO is that while I have pictures in my head of Antioch, I don't hav much detail about it to rely on. Still feels a bit nebulous to me.

Zach, if you are new to dming, start small.

The PCs are only locked into Alderweg as much as you want to be. Find yourself a Senechal and you are free as a bird  Or devote as much time there as you want. The game function it provides in my mind is: lets you see time pass, provides a home base to operate from, presents some plot hooks. I have intentionally left everything very open, probably too much so. In the last campaign I ran with Nathan, Steve, Dave etc, Steve had a sword that urged him to take certain actions. I found out later that Steve resented this becuase he felt the DM was doing the urging. Two lessons, one for players one for DMs. 1.As a player it is wrong (flat out wrong for emphasis) to assume that NPCs know more than you do. They are in no way the voice of the DM. Expediency sometimes demands that NPCs push the plot along (Miriam) but to assume that is not fair or wise. 2. As a DM, certain players desire high degrees of independence, while others will not act independently at all. We have both at our table. So I have erred on the side of: Heres the World, I'll throw plot hooks at you, pick the ones you want. Evetually there will be an Endgame, where the PCs will stumble on the Metaplot and will run to the end. Tada!

Adlerweg is not intentional small, so much as sheltered. It provided a plausible place for Keth Anar to be found, with a small village relatively near, as well as a bugbear community. The village was suppossed to have some tie with the dwarves, but I dropped that line because Dave seemed to have minimal interest in exploring dwarvendom. 

Obviously playing once per month is not optimal for gameplay. For staying married however...


----------



## Zachian (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info.  It isn't so much that I will be DMing anytime soon, just bored and have had a lot of ideas running through my head I thought I should get down.  

As for the size I was thinking of starting small, and if ever played, let the group explore the land expanding the map.  I would of course have an initial starting map with key areas for the major races but leave most of the world undeveloped and see where the group wanted to go.  I played once using a D&D world map and was overwhelmed.  It was much to big for the adventure we were on and I felt like I should know where everything was on the map but didn't.

I think ideally I would have wanted to get together a little more frequently than once a month.  However, Sara and I don't have any kids.  One thing that did happen was that I would think a lot about what we had done so far before each session and that would get me pumped for when we met again to play.

DK what do you want me to do with the Halfling non-Saint?


----------



## Zachian (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been thinking about what DK said, about stuff happening in the world while the group is off doing there own thing, and was surprised at the fact I never really thought of it before.  I guess I always figured that the world was going about its business but that it wouldn't really effect me unless the DM wanted it to.  I think the best way to let the group know what is happening in the world is to let them overhear things, say at a bar, or when they meet with someone discuss any news that might be of interest.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 6, 2005)

I second what DK said about NPC's knowing more than you.
Specifically, Wrinkle may say things, but this may not be fact, and certainly is not meant to lead. 

If I lead (as DM) for plot reasons, I just make the action happen.
DH


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 15, 2005)

Zachian

Make him a halfling hero, perhaps the halfling crowd believes he should be saint but can't get the church to accept this, so very few halflings actually serve as clerics.

We are playing on Thursday the 29th at Dan H's house. If you are in town, you are free to join us.


----------



## Zachian (Dec 16, 2005)

I wish I could be there.  Unfortunately, we will be here in Rochester celebrating with the inlaws.  
Which is to bad because I would really like to get playing again.  I guess I'll just keep playing Baldur's Gate 2.


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 16, 2005)

Baldurs Gate II rocks, I'm thinking about firing up again too. What Character Class are you playing. I've beaten it as a mage.

Lately I've been playing Diablo II


----------



## Zachian (Dec 16, 2005)

I really liked Diablo and Diablo II when they came out.  I also liked Dungeon Seige but am unwilling to spend 40-50 on Dungeon Seige 2.

With BGII I have been using a lot of different groups to see what I like using best.  Originally I started with Inquisitor(Paladin), but lately have wondered if I shouldn't just go with a fighter dualed to a cleric.  That way I could max out katana and have good hit points and have spells that can really buff up everyone.  

The single player groups seem to have a lot of characters I like but they all seem to lack good stats.

For a real kick butt group I would suggest making my own in the multi-player and going with
For the main charater either
Human Paladin(Undead Hunter) or Half-Orc Barbarian or some type of Fighter for max weapon proficiencies.

For the rest of the party
Human Paladin(Cavalier)
Human Paladin(Inquisitor)
Half-Elf Ranger/Cleric
Half-Elf Cleric/Mage
Gnome Theif/Illus

I like the Undead Hunter because no level drain but the extra hit points the Barbarian gets are really nice.  Either way max out katana and long sword and two weapon fighting.

The Cavalier I had weilding axes, Inquisitor 2-handed swords, Ranger flail or mace, Cleric sling and the Theif crossbow and short bow.

If you want help with any of the game stuff I suggest going to gamefaqs.com.  The dsimpson quide is, and I quote, "The bible to the Baldur's Gate game".


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry guys, I have been unbelieveably busy with a product launch.
The next stage in the PbP game requires some attention I do not have at this moment - but soon!

KH is home again - classes over until January,  when she goes to Costa Rica for a month.

Hey Kat, What's this I hear about being nominated for a prestigious national academic award? Mom told none of the details... ??? do tell, oh modest one ???


----------



## Zachian (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't worrry I have been entertaining myself.  My latest post for example.

DK I just restarted BGII again for the, well I have done this many times.  I am going with Single Player mode for the character quests, with a human fighter dualing to cleric.  I figure I will go with 
myself
Minsc
Jaheira
Jan
Imoen
Keldorn


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 19, 2005)

Keldorn rocks! I've tried playing and evil party and its so much harder without Keldorn.
I've never had any use for Jahiera though...


----------



## Zachian (Dec 20, 2005)

This is my first group with Keldorn.  I have been an Inquisitor before so I know how great their special abilities are.  
I like Jaheira for 2 reasons.  1)She can be used as a cleric while still being a decent fighter.  2)She has a really long side quest and romance.

I have found it is nice to have 2 magic users and 2 healers in a group.  I went with Jan because you can still raise his theif stats as his experience rises and he gets a bonus spell for being an illusionist.  My other magic user is Imoen, because I've heard she is an important character throughout the entire saga.  I would go with Edwin, or whatever the other magic user's name is, but he is evil and I like good aligned parties.  Viconia being the exception.

As for the healers, I am going with Jaheira and myself.  I like being able to heal the entire party with spells and continue on rather than resting all the time to get everyone's hit points up.  Just something I like.
I figure that Minsc, Keldorn(with the belt o giant strength) and myself can deal the damage and the others can cast spells behind.

Probably won't get to Imoen for a bit but that leaves a spot to pick up some temp characters to finish their quests.


----------



## Zachian (Dec 22, 2005)

OK DK
I have once again scrapped my party after dualing my fighter.  I thought when you reached the same level you dualed at you get all your stats and stuff back, which you do but...  I dualed to cleric then lost all my stats in katana and long sword which I thought I might get back.  Big mistake.
So now I am restarting again.  I am going to go with this new and improved group.
Me - Half/Orc Fighter - Katana, Long Sword, 2 Weapon Fighting
Minsc - Ax, Mace, 2 Handed Sword, 2 Weapon Fighting
Keldorn - Carsomyr
Anomen - Flail, Mace, Morningstar, Sling
Jan - Crossbow, Short Sword, Staff
Imoen - Short Bow, Staff, Sling

I might trade Anomen for Viconia but then a lot of the characters would have a very low STR.


----------



## Zachian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Just some stuff*

OK, so I have been thinking about a couple of things we talked about earlier.

I must admit I was a bit surprised to find out that you make characters rolling 4d6 12 times and taking the best 6 out of 12.  My character would have had 2-18's and 17's, a 16 and a 15.  I decided that those where way to high and lowered them to fit more with what I wanted.  
In my opinion no one wants to have a mediocre character.  I have often wondered if it wouldn't be easier to just asign the same values to everyone and let them place them in the attributes as they saw fit.  Say something like 18, 17, 16, 14, 14, 12.  I guess it depends on what the DM wants in a group.

As for the stuff happening in the world outside of what the characters see, I wouldn't let it get to you.  I think I would just add things you want the characters to know when you feel it is relevent.  At a bar or in passing with someone.  I think most players just have a "ME" or "I" mentality when playing.  How is everything effecting ME, what do "I" care about the current situation.  You can only guide people so much.


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 23, 2005)

I just Started BGII with the Darkest Day Mod. I'm playing a Blademaster dualed to a mage. I'm currently in the starting dungeon. (for like the 100 th time)

The stat thing is the philosphy that I used for lioke 10 years. It certainly reflects that the PCs are super hero types. I also lends itself well to a smaller party. It inhibits roleplaying a bit because most characters have no obvious weakness to roleplay to. this is especially true when coupled with the Gestalt option.

In think for my next campaign, the characters will use a more mundane rolling method, and probably not gestalt.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Zachian (Dec 23, 2005)

I haven't gotten into the mods yet.  Are there any good ones out there.  I've heard from the message boards that Shadowkeeper(sp) is cool if you want to edit existing stuff.

Who are you going to go with in your party?  I like making the main character a fighter type which leaves me different options for filling in the rest of the group.

As for the super-hero character:
I really liked the gestalt class.  It does make the character a little stronger but helps to fill in the voids of some classes that aren't normally selected by people.  If I were to join the group again I think I might go with either a Paladin/Sorcerer with a ring of Mage Armor or a Barbarian/Ranger with dual weild bladed gauntlets.


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 23, 2005)

I like the Gestalt characters as well. Especially because the group can better cover itself when on its own. True there are fewer weaknesses, but that can be accomodated too, in character setup.

Come up with a list of, say 40 'maladies,' character flaws, physical issues (Wrinkle's loss of his voice), curse?, enemy on the attack, ... Roll 2 D20 and hand it out.

Of course, Roll-Playing is a personality issue as well (DL for example). Not that it is not fun for him, it is just more work than its worth.


----------



## Zachian (Dec 23, 2005)

The Calvin math student in me is pointing out the fact if you role 2d20 there will not be 40 numbers but 39(2-40), and that the number 21 should come up the most(statistically).

I wouldn't mind letting people pick some flaws.  This would help role-playing and character background.  Say a scar, that reduces charisma 1 point, from a battle with an orc.  Not only would the character have a flaw but possibly a hatred or fear of orcs.


----------



## Zachian (Dec 24, 2005)

OK, I know I have been posting a lot but...

I had an idea about the super hero type character and the Gestalt class.  It seemed to me that the characters had a hard time staying healthy.  So what if every character had a few cleric spells regardless of class.  This does detract from the cleric class but would help keep the groups HP up.


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 27, 2005)

Either way - Gestalt or not - the flaws really are fun to play with.

The health thing could be handled by a wand, potions, or friendly cleric too. I would hate to detract from the cleric, as healing is about the only thing they do early on. ... unless of course, the cleric is expanded a bit with traits from the classes that uses the healing.


Z- your'e right about the 2D20, perhaps just a percentage roll 1-100 then.
Actually, physical scars and such are quite likely to be present.  If you think abut it, average Joe Farmer will have fingers missing from a forge or plow, scars from when the horse kicked him, horrible acne scars from all the possum he ate.... Any character, especially heros, would have generally done more, trained or worked harder, practiced the sword more, picked one too many locks when he was young, got in over his head in a fight, etc. and deserved a mark or two.

We (I) have only once had a physical 'scar' in a character. I have been in battles with DK as DM that should have left scars (like nearly dying three times would) Even escaping tripping that fire trap three times before opening it without damage should have at least burned my hair or something. Those kind of 'flaws' are our responsibility as players.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 15, 2006)

*Summary of Last Time*

For Zack-

We played Saturday. A new player Jon (Zoick) Joined:

The group entered Antioch to find it in an uproar. The knights of St Jonas had found the bones of St Salix! The party walked themselves right into a parade-literally that ended in a mass gathering in St Rhians Square.

The next several days were filled with feasting and partying as most of the businesses were closed. The group dropped off the Suspected Phylactery with the Church of St Macedone for inspection, Elbereth did the same with her Phoenix dagger.

There were tales of murder in the city.

On the day they were supposed to go see about the Phylactery, there was a knock on there door and Zoick, in disguise entered. He told them that His uncle Bartholomew had been one of those Killed and he knew who did it. He asked for the parties help to kill the guy.
He also presented two notes from a guy named Pelem to Barthlomew:

Note 1 was an exerpt from an obscure scroll about some secret opened by the three star gems.
Note 2 concerned how to free the phoenix from the dagger.

the group confronted the murderer Jym Beam, and questioned him. Zoick slew him. He mentioned meeting with some pale and pasty elves. Who paid him to kill Bart.

the Phylactery turned out to be a very good fake.

The group investigated the other deaths and found out who had killed a priest. It was a well known mercenary. the confronted him and found the same, pale elves.

The group debated what to do. Their debate was interrupted by another newsflash: Patriarch Dion VII had died in his sleep. Burial would be in 6 days and the conclave to elect his replacement would happen 6 days later.

Part of the group,, believing they needed to find the High Temple, went to find Keth Anar in Tarsus. He told them that the third star gem was among the booty from the High temple, taken by the Secular Government after his betrayal.

The remainder of the party returned to Adlerweg. USing the new glove they had found discovered another secret door...


----------



## Zachian (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the update.  Let me know if you need more characters.

I was wondering if people were interested in continuing the PBP but have someone else take over as DM.  I would volunteer to be DM.  I think I would still like to keep the group small.  Anyway let me know what you think.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 23, 2006)

Z - 
I am interested in playing, not DMing.
I do not have the knack of keeping it interesting enough for our busy team of players.

Again, I am all for starting a new game. The place where this thread was going would have been cool, but now it is a lost cause in my opinion.

DJH


----------



## Zachian (May 24, 2006)

I am all for, at least attempting, to start-up a new session.  We can just use the current Rhiannon message board, unless you want me to set up a new one.  Give me a little bit of time and I'll see what I can up with for the initial world and rules.

New things in my life, I am getting an LTS position with IBM.  LTS is a Long Term Supplimental three year position.  I would be doing stuff that I am already doing now, just getting paid more.  

Hope you all are doing well.  Let me know what you think about the new session.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 24, 2006)

how about a new thread - start from scratch.
Feel free to plagerize anything Ive written.

DJH


----------



## Gwaihir (May 27, 2006)

*My two cents*

Z-I have an interest in playing, should you wish to DM. 

DH
Don't be too hard on yourself, I know that for me personally, my Job got tons harder shortly after we started playing.


We'll be doing a few PBP similar things with the PNP game over the next few weeks, so lets give it a couple weeks.

We'll be back from vacation in a few days. Lord willing.


----------



## Zachian (May 30, 2006)

I thought the PBP was going fine.  I do know how work and life can get busy though.  I just got back from a short vacation so haven't had a lot of time to think lately.  I'll work on some stuff this week and see if I can get a board going.  I make no gaurentees.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2006)

if time frees up, I'll try to get it going.
In reality, we have not lost much - just since the location change.
I am still very busy, though.

see what you can come up with Z.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 7, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!

Work has been crazy busy and not a whole lot of free time.  I am still trying to get things arranged in my head for a new PBP but it may be a little longer than I anticipated.  Still willing just need that little extra free time I lost with work hours increasing.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2006)

No hurry. All my spare energy is directed at this:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=163883

Some interim roleplaying for PNP.


----------

